# Major rolling anxiety.



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

First off, sorry for the lengthy post you guys! I am an extremely green beginner and I'm just seeking advice.

I've been taking my boat to the pool and trying to get my roll down before I head to the river. I've rafted white water and used inflatable kayaks with no issue at all, but the thought of being upside down in my river runner absolutely terrifies me. My boyfriend has been teaching me (he's an experienced white water kayaker and river guide) and I've watched tons of videos about it. I can get myself underwater fine, but once I do I just panic and pop my skirt without even thinking. This causes me to not want to go underwater at all and it's just a bad time all around. I really want to enjoy this, and I love being on the water, but being under it just isn't my cup of tea. Any advice?


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Do you wear goggle and especially nose plugs? Big help in getting comfortable. Maybe start by extending the time you hang upside down before getting out, without even worrying about the roll. Try to build confidence in the being upside down part, before you even worry about the roll.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

A couple of things.

There is nothing wrong with paddling inflatables. Many people with an aversion to being upside down underwater paddle inflatables, have a blast and don't get worked up about not being in a kayak. Which brings me to my next point.

Your boyfriend probably wants you to kayak and is putting a certain amount of pressure on you to perform. If you really want to give it a go, my advice is find someone else to teach you and some other people at YOUR level of paddling to go out/practice/learn with. 

I've got some specific techniques I would try with you in a pool setting to see if we could get you more comfortable with things but to me the biggest question here is motivation.


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Firstly, welcome!
Secondly, this is not at ALL lengthy... just wait.
Thirdly, don't get discouraged. This is actually very common when getting into kayaking. In fact, those that have the hardest time with this issue are folks who have already spend a good amount of time in IKs or OC1s. 

Here are some ideas that have been useful to some people I've taught:
Wear nose clips. The water up the nose is a huge trigger for just about every body. 
You've shown that you can exit the boat already, try rolling over and just hanging out for a few seconds (with nose clips) without the skirt. A lot of people have an unconscious claustrophobic reaction to the feeling of the skirt holding them in the boat.
Preferably with the skirt, give yourself some simple tasks to perform before you wet exit. Roll over planning to exit, but bang on the boat and wave your hands out of the water first, or sit back and try to lay back on the back deck before you come forward to pull out... 
Try wearing goggles and looking around under there...
The idea is to get to where you can simply wait and perform a simple task calmly before you attempt a roll.

I hope something in here helps! Hang in there!


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

The last time I practiced I was able to get fairly comfortable with being underwater, but then once I began trying to roll I started to feel uncomfortable once more. Even though I know I'm in a safe setting and I'll be okay even if I have to swim, I still psych myself up about it. I know that this is the reason a lot of people give it up, but I don't want to do that.


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

Rivervibe - Thanks for the welcome! I've never even thought of trying flipping without the skirt. I am a pretty claustrophobic person so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

what glenn said. Unless you are truly motivated to do it for you then you will have a bad time. To get that motivation you may have to go paddle and get your first surf even if you swim with no intention of rolling. Once I surfed I was hooked. 

If you wish to 'conquer' your fear so to speak then you have to come up with some strategies to do this. Not just tough it out. 

#1 - practice holding your breath. this will help you minimize your fear of drowning. 

#2 - Get a dive mask ( I did) or goggles or something so you can slow down and see exactly what it is you are doing. The nose plugs could really help too. A part of your brain is programmed to make you fight to get out of the water. Kayaking and rolling goes against all of this. Your fear underwater is just the body saying 'let's get the F out of here'. 

#3 - I also have used a snorkle plugged into the spray skirt so I could hang out and breath underwater for a while. It sounds gross but it was a while ago and I don't any long lasting side effects. 

#4 - Hip snap, hip snap, hip snap - on both sides until you have abs of steel. Believing in your hips more than your paddle will help your confidence too. 

So everything you are doing is trying to overcome the body's natural fear of expiring. This is healthy. If controlled. Some of the things above are more ammo for the brain to convince the body that 'I've got this'.

It's not for everyone. But maybe this helps.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

Practice holding your breath on the couch you should easily manage 45 seconds. then practice holding it for 10 seconds upside down before trying to roll or popping the skirt .


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Find some cool boater chicas to work with.

Someone's SO is the wrong person to coach one on ANYTHING!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

As far as holding your breath, a nose plug should help. The mammalian dive reflex, without a nose plug, is probably what's triggering your panic. Practice floating face down with a nose plug on, and even swimming in full kit. That might help.


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

MT4Runner said:


> Find some cool boater chicas to work with.
> 
> Someone's SO is the wrong person to coach one on ANYTHING!


That's probably a good point. With him there I'm more likely to be like "I'm scared I don't want to do this" whereas working with other people I'd probably be too embarrassed to do so and suck it up. But at the same time it's nice to have that safety net!


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the helpful advice y'all! I'll probably try it all and see what works after some good ole trial and error. Hopefully I'll get the hang of it sooner rather than later so I can enjoy the nice summer.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

glenn said:


> ...is putting a certain amount of pressure on you to perform...


Sorry, I LOL'd. 


It's simply not natural to be 'comfortable' under water. As a land-based mammal, it's simply not.
But you can teach yourself to relax as mentioned--nose plugs are crucial and then goggles. Get a boat and skirt and stick with those. Be comfortable with their fit and where the eject handle is (sorry--Navy here). 
Practice just rolling over and hanging out (pool sessions). Don't panic!! When you're upside down (not natural) and underwater (not natural) and strapped in (holy-cow-panic), your heartrate goes to infinity and your body burns oxygen at an extremely accelerated rate. Calm down, relax, and take a look around. That's #1. 
#2 is rolling. Once you get a roll down you'll have two methods of righting/extraction--the roll then the eject and you'll relax SO much more. 

Based on what you've mentioned, you'll likely have the same problem as me with your roll--lifting your head out of the water first. I hope you don't, but if you find you can't roll, learn the 'head last' rule. 



/old sage
/old for sure...kayak sprout tho


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

FastFXR said:


> But you can teach yourself to relax as mentioned--nose plugs are crucial and then goggles. Get a boat and skirt and stick with those. Be comfortable with their fit and where the eject handle is (sorry--Navy here).
> Practice just rolling over and hanging out (pool sessions). Don't panic!! When you're upside down (not natural) and underwater (not natural) and strapped in (holy-cow-panic), your heartrate goes to infinity and your body burns oxygen at an extremely accelerated rate. Calm down, relax, and take a look around. That's #1.
> #2 is rolling. Once you get a roll down you'll have two methods of righting/extraction--the roll then the eject and you'll relax SO much more.
> 
> ...


I feel like time goes by so much slower when I'm underwater. I guess it's the "fight or flight" deal and I choose flight by just exiting the boat. But if I could fight my instincts and become at least less than terrified of that idea, then I could work my way up from there and actually roll myself back up with no panic.

I get to the point where I'm just over it and feel like I'm terrible. Then I see a river and remember how much I want to kayak.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

*Snorkel pic*



carvedog said:


> #3 - I also have used a snorkle plugged into the spray skirt so I could hang out and breath underwater for a while. It sounds gross but it was a while ago and I don't any long lasting side effects.


Proof needed. Post a pic of the snorkel skirt or it's not true.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

almcd23 said:


> That's probably a good point. With him there I'm more likely to be like "I'm scared I don't want to do this" whereas working with other people I'd probably be too embarrassed to do so and suck it up. But at the same time it's nice to have that safety net!





My buddy and I have taught each others' kids to roll....and 5 years ago to swim. Remove the close relationship from the equation and simply concentrate on human performance.

A little friendly peer pressure among the Kids goes a long way, too.

Consider how you might view your boyfriend asking you to roll. "I'm scared and I don't want to so this. ...but I also don't want to let you down"

Consider your response to the same request from another woman. "Hell yeah. If you can do it, I can learn to do it!!"

Also note that kayaking is more than a pastime. You can't just "sort of" kayak like you can dabble in rafting. If you truly want to do it, let that desire pull you through the "this sucks, I can't fucking breathe underwater" parts. 

If you truly hate being upside down and don't feel like a hardshell is for you, there's no harm in sticking to an IK and hitting the rio with your bf and friends. You'll have a much better time with no stress.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

I would also suggest the jackson rolling and bracing dvd, kinda surprised no one mentioned it yet. EJ gives great advice for doing all of the parts that require thinking when you are in the air and can breathe. You repeat those parts until you can do them without thinking, then you try it under water, but always with someone to get you back up if you miss. Then you don't have the stress of swimming and draining. Anyway, it has worked well for me, and my friends I jave taught, and my wife that just got her 1st roll a week ago.
WooHoo!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

How's your swimming in general? Can you swim half the length of the pool underwater? How about just holding your breath for 30,40 or 60 seconds? In my opinion these are basic prerequisites to learning to roll because it's just about being comfortable in water period. FasfFXR talked about these things not being natural but water comfort levels vary. Upping your basic water comfort level will make the weird parts of kayaking less stressful. I think the same is true for EASY rapids. Being comfortable swimming them makes the rapids much less intimidating before you get your combat roll dialed.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

Take a class with Anna or Em. (Girls at Play) They are relatively close to you, Asheville. Very supportive and badass inspiration. Girls At Play Community Blog - White Water Kayaking Tours, Trips and Classes on How to Kayak for Women


----------



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

Find an experienced instructor to teach you. There are all sorts of tricks to get over the fear of being upside down. Try a female instructor and see if that helps. My experience is that the fear created by 'performance anxiety' is the most difficult to overcome. If you have pressure to perform, that could be compounding the problem.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

MT4Runner said:


> *Find some cool boater chicas to work with.*
> 
> Someone's SO is the wrong person to coach one on ANYTHING!


^^^^ Best answer ever! 

PS. my wife had the same issues and she went to a IK and loves it!


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

Kinda surprised no one has made this point, but my experience is that you can tell immediately if someone will become a kayaker by how they respond the first time they go under. If they panic, it isn't meant to be. 

Get a raft or inflatable and don't torture yourself.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Nessy said:


> Proof needed. Post a pic of the snorkel skirt or it's not true.


Prolly not going to happen soon. It was years ago and I don't even fit in that spray skirt anymore. Seems like we had a little hose extension on it - not much. It went to the side a bit so it wasn't right in my crotch. You put it in before you flipped over and then just could hang out and look around and play with the water and your paddle. 

I have also worn a dive mask and just flipped upside down and watched fish ( on the Boise River ). There are lots more fish than we think, even on that river with heavy traffic.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I've always heard the way to overcome phobias is through exposure. I think most everybody freaks a little bit the first time they get flipped over while in their kayak. Your fear may just be a little stronger than most. If you really want to get over it, keep exposing yourself to the situation in a safe environment. Put your hands on the side of the pool, lower yourself until your head's underwater, hold yourself there as long as you feel comfortable, then pull yourself back up. Or have your trusty boyfriend stand next to you holding your boat, flip, wait a few seconds, then have him right you. Or do any similar variation. Do it 100s, 1000s of times and I'll bet you'll get more comfortable with the situation. Set a goal - each session do 100 assisted rolls/dunks underwater. There's no free lunch.


----------



## Jeff Johnson (Aug 20, 2011)

jbolson said:


> Kinda surprised no one has made this point, but my experience is that you can tell immediately if someone will become a kayaker by how they respond the first time they go under. If they panic, it isn't meant to be.
> 
> Get a raft or inflatable and don't torture yourself.


The first time I tried the roll, I forgot everything but trying to swim as hard as I could for the surface, didn't even think of pulling my skirt! However I stuck with it and have a very strong roll today. Don't give up! Once you get it you'll wonder what was so hard about learning anyway!


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

jbolson said:


> Kinda surprised no one has made this point, but my experience is that you can tell immediately if someone will become a kayaker by how they respond the first time they go under. If they panic, it isn't meant to be.
> 
> Get a raft or inflatable and don't torture yourself.


I've been wondering the same thing for myself. But I don't want to let my fear get the best of me either.

Thank all of you for all the advice! There's a few outposts and tour groups that give kayaking lessons, so I might start with that depending on how expensive they are. I want to make sure I at least give it a real good go before I just give up forever. Maybe around other newbies I wouldn't feel so intimidated.


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

Jeff Johnson said:


> The first time I tried the roll, I forgot everything but trying to swim as hard as I could for the surface, didn't even think of pulling my skirt! However I stuck with it and have a very strong roll today. Don't give up! Once you get it you'll wonder what was so hard about learning anyway!


That's what most of the experienced ones tell me! Haha. I don't want to give up, but I don't want to be miserable either.


----------



## Jeff Johnson (Aug 20, 2011)

I put up with a shaky roll for months, then one day I bought Jacksons Rolling and Bracing dvd watched it a few times, went to the river, and presto!! it was all I needed!! That's when I really got enthused about kayaking!


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

jbolson said:


> Kinda surprised no one has made this point, but my experience is that you can tell immediately if someone will become a kayaker by how they respond the first time they go under. If they panic, it isn't meant to be.
> 
> I think there is some truth to this, but if you really want to do it then you should try.
> 
> ...


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

crispy said:


> The best thing the guy who taught me to roll was holding my hands and having me do my first rolls with him supporting me. I think this would help with your anxiety - you can roll right away at first, then wait a while each step. then he can support your paddle and finally let you have at it. not sure if this is the official or best way but worked for me


How exactly did that process work? Did you use him for support throughout the entire roll?


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

almcd23 said:


> How exactly did that process work? Did you use him for support throughout the entire roll?


i just reached up my hands on the side of the boat and grabbed his hands, then did a hip snap to roll over. yes, he supported me the whole time, but gradually supported less and less pressure while telling me to use more hip snap.

then did the same thing with him supporting my paddle shaft a few times. then stood back and let me sweep the blade to roll.

again not saying this was the best way or works for everyone (or that I am so great), but it worked for me. i was pretty comfortable upside down in cold water right away (grew up windsurfing in lake michigan and hood river) and had a strong brace by the time i learned to roll. unconventional, but i had a lot of experience in canoes and duckies so spent most of my first season boating without knowing how to roll but perfecting my brace.


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

crispy said:


> i just reached up my hands on the side of the boat and grabbed his hands, then did a hip snap to roll over. yes, he supported me the whole time, but gradually supported less and less pressure while telling me to use more hip snap.
> 
> then did the same thing with him supporting my paddle shaft a few times. then stood back and let me sweep the blade to roll.
> 
> again not saying this was the best way or works for everyone (or that I am so great), but it worked for me. i was pretty comfortable upside down in cold water right away (grew up windsurfing in lake michigan and hood river) and had a strong brace by the time i learned to roll. unconventional, but i had a lot of experience in canoes and duckies so spent most of my first season boating without knowing how to roll but perfecting my brace.


I'll definitely have to give that method a shot. It is unconventional, but it sounds like something that would help me. That would completely remove my uneasiness about not being able to roll back up and being stuck under my boat, which I'd say is probably where a lot of this is coming from in the first place.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

What kind of water do you aspire to paddle? If you say II-III, check out an open canoe versus a yak or a duckie for sure.

I hated sitting in a kayak, they felt very confining and uncomfortable. I also did not like rolling. So I bought an open canoe. You can get out easy, you can see better, and you have more paddle leverage. 

When learning, I did swim, but I wasn't afraid of swimming in II-III. I eventually learned to roll as I got more comfortable.


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

Chief Niwot said:


> What kind of water do you aspire to paddle? If you say II-III, check out an open canoe versus a yak or a duckie for sure.
> 
> I hated sitting in a kayak, they felt very confining and uncomfortable. I also did not like rolling. So I bought an open canoe. You can get out easy, you can see better, and you have more paddle leverage.
> 
> When learning, I did swim, but I wasn't afraid of swimming in II-III. I eventually learned to roll as I got more comfortable.


I'm planning obviously to start on milder rivers, but the Ocoee is only 30-45 minutes away and it's a III-IV, which I'd like to be able to run at least sections of.


----------



## ouachita (May 27, 2009)

almcd23 said:


> I'll definitely have to give that method a shot. It is unconventional, but it sounds like something that would help me. That would completely remove my uneasiness about not being able to roll back up and being stuck under my boat, which I'd say is probably where a lot of this is coming from in the first place.


This is not at all unconventional. This is a pretty standard pool rolling technique. Seek out the best person who teaches rolls where you are at and get them to help. 

You say you are uneasy about not being able to roll and being stuck under your boat. Well, if you don't roll (which is always the preference) you will wet exit. You will probably not be stuck under your boat. You have also mentioned the Ocoee. Work on the Nanty and some other rivers until you are more comfortable. The Ocoee is big fast water.


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

I'll probably start in the Hiwassee. It's a milder river (i believe the mildest in close vicinity) and I've been down it in an inflatable so I'm somewhat familiar with it.


----------



## wildsoles (Feb 20, 2013)

I had a lot of trouble learning to roll as well, but I've been kayaking for almost 20 years now. A few things I learned:

a) There are so many different ways to teach someone to roll. Even with the same type of roll, three people can explain it 3 different ways. Maybe try a new instructor? For me: 18 months of no roll, with a very experienced instructor, and then 90 minutes with a different instructor, and wa-la. Holy cow that was a good day! I think i just needed to hear it broken down differently.

b) I boated for a year and half without a roll (not for lack of trying). Sure, I swam, but no more than any other average newbie. I have a damn good brace now, and that has paid off time and time again. If there is a silver lining, this was it!

c) Getting a full face helmet was KEY for me. It let my mind QUIT worrying about what was coming at me underwater and focus on what I needed to do.

d) The new instructor had me start on the lawn! I was in my kayak, upside down, no paddle, simply working on the hip snap and gettting the feel for what it was like to turn the boat with my hips. 

e) When we finally moved to the water, he still didn't give me a paddle. I learned to rely on my hips mostly, with a little pressure on his hands. If he gave me a paddle i was trying to pull myself up. With no paddle as a distraction, my body remembered the power of the hip snap.

I know everyone's process is different. Hoping maybe there are a few tidbits in there that might help.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

(Kinda surprised no one has made this point, but my experience is that you can tell immediately if someone will become a kayaker by how they respond the first time they go under. If they panic, it isn't meant to be. )

I completely disagree with this comment. I started kayaking at age 50. Could not swim and was terrified of water, but got tired of being shuttle bunny for my hubby. And it just looked so fun! The first time I even tried practicing a wet exit, I panicked so much that I couldn't even get out of the boat. I thought I was going to drown. Hubby tried to teach me to roll for one year and couldn't (wouldn't let me paddle a river until I could roll). He finally sent me for lessons. The instructor had me rolling in 5 minutes. Then I purchased the Jackson rolling DVD and never looked back. I love paddling now and paddle up to class IV. I do hate swimming but that has been a positive for me. I am so stubborn that my record for rolling was getting up on my 11th try. Yes I am the queen of carping.
Keep it up, and don't get discouraged, you will over come this barrier one day and enjoy the wonderful journey kayaking will bring.


----------



## almcd23 (May 1, 2013)

brenda said:


> I completely disagree with this comment. I started kayaking at age 50. Could not swim and was terrified of water, but got tired of being shuttle bunny for my hubby. And it just looked so fun! The first time I even tried practicing a wet exit, I panicked so much that I couldn't even get out of the boat. I thought I was going to drown. Hubby tried to teach me to roll for one year and couldn't (wouldn't let me paddle a river until I could roll). He finally sent me for lessons. The instructor had me rolling in 5 minutes. Then I purchased the Jackson rolling DVD and never looked back. I love paddling now and paddle up to class IV. I do hate swimming but that has been a positive for me. I am so stubborn that my record for rolling was getting up on my 11th try. Yes I am the queen of carping.
> Keep it up, and don't get discouraged, you will over come this barrier one day and enjoy the wonderful journey kayaking will bring.


That's so inspiring to read! Thank you so much.


----------



## falconsusi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey! Look into a local roll practice class. I know here in Chattanooga there is roll training with Rapid Learning Chattanooga. My husband and I took lessons with Endless Rivers at the Nantahala. We bought boats. He loves it. I kept trying, but after about 6 trips on several rivers I was not comfortable and I bought a duckie. And I am going to sell my ww kayak. I just decided that I was way too nervous in the ww kayak and was not enjoying the experience. So now I love my Aire Lynx Inflatable Kayak! 

Keep trying. The Hiwassee is a great training river. The Cartecay in Ellijay Georgia will be a good step up, too. 

Just know that there are options for still joining your friends on the river even if you can't get comfortable in a ww kayak. My husband loves that I can carry the supplies in my IK now. And I can paddle the same rivers and have the same fun time. I just might get a little wetter. Except that he flipped and swam on the Cartecay where I stayed mostly in the Lynx.

Funny thing is that now he wants a sit-on-top for summers and/or an IK for traveling. He gets so hot in the kayak and he is not good yet at rolling. Which is why we will be attending roll training whenever we can. 
So best of luck to you. The goggles and nose plug idea is what gave me the courage to roll my ww kayak. And I was getting pretty good at it in lake water. But I still decided to go with the IK. Would rather bounce off the rocks as opposed to get flipped and have to roll/swim.

So hope to see you on the rivers! We will be going to the Cartecay regularly.


----------



## Otterwolf (Feb 24, 2013)

not sure if any of this is going to help, but what the hell.....
i'm also one of those kayakers who's been doing it for years (1974 - 1983, 2005 to the present) and now want to get a bomb proof roll happening as well.

i think the first thing is one should first be very comfortable in the water - meaning - do you enjoy swimming, skin diving / snorkling, that kind of thing??

if you can get real comfortable with being under water (believe me, there's a whole 'nother world down there!!) then hopefully that could help you with rolling because - in theory - because you'll be in a familiar place (at least that's what I'm hoping for)

some other idea's which may or may not help:
- try practicing on grass!! (seriously - roll 90 deg on your side, and see if you can comfortabley right yourself)
- try rolling or at least 'playing' in standing shallow water so you can get a good feel as to how your craft responds 
- once you are ready to fully roll, try to do so not with a bunch of yahoos but with people who'll not put any pressure on you or give you are hard time if you are struggling, as drowning is no joke and can happen in any kind of water - meaning you want folks who are going to help you the whole way.
- if possible, see if you can aquire or borrow a known easy type of kayak for rolling, as some will roll easier than others (this is exactly what I am hoping to do in a couple of months myself)

lastly, I think rolling is ultra important for sea kayaking - but at the same time - I hate using that term rolling - I perfer 'righting' as that's what I'm hoping to be able to achieve, the ability to right myself should I capsize.

my question is - and it's a stupid one too: is rolling like a left hand / right hand type thing, meaning is it easier to roll one way (say clockwise as opposed to counter clockwise??) as opposed to the other??

only asking because (I am right handed) I'm inclined to want to roll clockwise meaning falling to the right....

hopefully some of this helps, as I am also looking for advice too.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Rolling is important for sea kayaking, too. With the confidence of a roll, it opens up a whole new realm of conditions to explore.

Yes, many people are very much "handed" in their rolls. Referred to as "onside" and "offside". If you're re-learning, learn both and be ambidextrous!


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

If you get to the point of having a reliable onside roll and can hit an offside now and then, start to treat it like your weak side turn in skiing (always stop on the side that is your weakest turn). 

This works great for the pool or surf wave with good eddy. You will find that if you miss you will be set up for your onside so it doesn't cost you much more than one attempt. I did this for a season on runs/waves I was comfortable with and now almost subconsciously roll to the side I am set up for when I go over. The value in this is getting pushed up against a wall or rough eddy line often necessitates a roll to the opposite side (or a hole).

In regards to roll anxiety, oddly anxiety is a big part of this sport and conquering it becomes part of the reward. If you have it in your mind that despite how you feel when your upside you want to conquer it, you likely will. I would guess that since your mind is on it when your off the water that it will work out for you, time will be your friend.


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Lots of fine advice in this thread. Let me add something I haven't seen exactly: ways to get over your"Mammalian Complex" and/or fear of the water. 

Long post coming, but it works and is fun to practice. It comes from teaching dudes to stay cool and survive on and under water. The posters who said to mess around under water are right, but consider taking it further which can really cement a feeling of comfort underwater (oops!).

I'd suggest you have a few sessions in SCUBA to at least the point where you can hover on your head,then on your back staring at the surface. Be sure you're with a certified, well-experienced instructor. Tell him/her you're not wanting to get a dive ticket (unless you are), you just want enough underwater time to begin feeling like it was no big deal. Also, practice going to the bottom of the pool, adjusting your buoyancy to neutral then just hanging out trying not to move, except for slow breathing. Feel yourself become one wit the water.

When you get that down, have the instructor teach you how to doff and don your mask while at the bottom of the pool (not snorting water up your nose--breath control. When ghat becomes easy, ask if he/she would let you try and don all your gear underwater. That's where everything is dumped overboard and left on the pool bottom and you have to jump in from the deck and put it all back on.

By now you should be getting a little more water-friendly, so try this: without mask snorkle, air, or weights, jump in and do a few very slow barrel rolls and somersaults. When you get OK with these how about trying some just plain floating on our back for 10-15 minutes at a time. good lifegurd or SUBA dude can show you the tricks to that. (mainly it's just a matter of staying calm. You're not gong to sink, and this is where you'll begin to trust that (unless you're one of the unfortunates who is naturally negatively buoyant.

When you get to where 10-15 minutes is cake, it's time for drown proofing and this is where you'll really learn to trust yourself and the laws of physics. When you do ll of these exercises be sure the lifeguard is aware of what and why you're having so much fun playing squid.

Drownproofing is just another kind of floating except ou do it vertical, not horizontal like a traditional float. Go to the deep end of the pool, as far away as possible from others so they don't toss you on your ear. Tread water very gently and just with our arms and hands. Calm yourself. Focus on your gentle breathing and gentle hand movements. Begin to slow it all down and as you do, slowly move your hands to where you can grasp them behind your back, arching your back gently, especially your upper back and take s slow, deep breath and hold it. 

Next see if you can hang out in that position for a slow count of 15, then begin to slowly exhale through your mouth (later when you get really good, use just your nose.). Keep your body still as you feel yourself beginning to lose buoyancy and descend. Before your mouth goes below the surface, take a deep breath and hold it as your body (now positive) begins to rise slowly. Hold yourself still! Still your mind. Put a lid on any panic. Just fins a quiet spot in side and hold there until you repeat the cycle. Repeat until where you can do this for 10-15 minutes and love every minute. By then you'll have begun to feel relaxed underwater.

Now, any practice you do underwater seated in your boat, will be more meaningful since you will have begun to learn the water can be your friend. So friendly that your goal ought to be to make the above he most incredibly relaxing meditation you can imagine.

Unless you're out of the average for any reason, you an get a good handle on all the above in 2-4 hours of pool time. At, sya. $8-$12/ hr.pool time plus the SCUBA time, it is hugely worth it. because no you're ready for the nest step.

Practicing swimming in a river and becoming good at both defensive and offensive swimming. Please work with a qualified kayak or safety teacher on this, an while you're at it get in some rope practice as well. Now you're confidence is so up there your roll will likely become ankiety-free. 

Practice being a squid every so often, specially in the off-season. Only downside to squidage is pruneskin. But its worth it. Consider using goggles to keep the chlorine at bay. But not noseplugs or ear plugs, yes, nose plugs in a kayak are a must, IMO, and can help you in the early phases of learning the above, but the goal is to become so aware of your breathing and body/mind, you won't and such a pro that when/if you snort water it's no big deal at all. You might find it interesting to read up on Sinus Reflex and how to control & deal with it. Point is: n a kayak, you're playing in the waterworld so embrace it. More fun that way! And the after-beers taste a lot better,

HTH and roll well.


----------

